# New 'Directv' TIVO DVR in the works for 2018/2019? - WHAAAAAT??



## punkmfr (Dec 7, 2017)

Now this is interesting. I had to pass this on. Nothing of this is confirmed but HELL was it a fascinating conversation with DTV today.

*Shocked Who Knows, Maybe? Would be great of any of this was to be true. *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DTV
'Far and few Tivo users still holding on with
these units (referring to THR22.) Rumblings up here lately regarding
something new in the works from them.

Me-
'Huh?' Tivo? We are talking TIvo not DTV DVR but Tivo DVR?
Did I hear that right?

DTV-
Well, nothing confirmed as of yet. Though given we upped a new deal
with them in October, there for sure heavy hinting of something
full somewhere down the line. Not dead in the water by any means.

Me -
'Im shocked, not only to hear this (of course rumblings, etc) but more shocked
to speak to anyone who has any insight to TIVO as a brand /partner up at Directv.

DTV -
LOL. No I was here for the first one, was here for the second
one and hopefully will be here for the third one. They do say 'Third Time's A Charm,'

---- AGAIN i am just passing on....I really am shocked that someone took the time to discuss or have knowledge about TIVO up at DTV. ....


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

I will believe it when I see it, but don't think ATT DirtyTV will allow anything to complete with the crappy Genie box. ATT DirtyTV is losing customers left and right, so ATT just might try to officer 4k Tivo's to retain customers.


----------



## punkmfr (Dec 7, 2017)

i do agreee which is why i was taken off guard with such an extended tivo conversation with them. DTV Genie is a horrific nightmare especially after their recent MENU GUI redo which had left my entire household TV's useless. Replaced with (4) DTIVO units THR22...thus being the service phone call leading .

DTV really should take a lesson from the graphic design team at TIVO. 

I would REALLY REALLY REALLY love to sit with the graphic designer (s) who are responsible for ruining millions of peoples TV experiences ...
better yet, love to sit with the team of exec at DTV who claimed BRILLIANT! THIS IS STUNNING REDESIGN ! ROLL IT OUT ASAP !

---- cuz you know they be smoking some of that GOOD HEAD CRACK METH COCAINE .....not that cheap stuff on the street

---- FAILING COMFORTABLY UPWARDS is what we call it!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The Hydra UI is designed to be easily ported to other platforms, so we could see a Genie running Hydra. You can be sure it will be TiVo software on their hardware like the THR-22. TiVo software is more efficient than DirecTV's so it is much snappier than their own on the same hardware. I'll see if any of my old DTV contacts have any details.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> The Hydra UI is designed to be easily ported to other platforms, so we could see a Genie running Hydra. You can be sure it will be TiVo software on their hardware like the THR-22. TiVo software is more efficient than DirecTV's so it is much snappier than their's own on the same hardware. I'll see if any of my old DTV contacts have any details.


Diana, please bribe them with chocolate if you have to.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

I spoke with a contact in engineering at DirecTV (one of the few of my contacts still at DirecTV) and he says he has not heard of anything about this. He suggested that since they recently renewed their licenses to Tivo for the patents they use from both legacy Rovi and TiVo, someone may heard about that and jumped to some conclusions. He also admitted that it is possible that there could be negotiations going on that he hasn't heard about, but he noted that it would be unlikely a tech rep would have heard about them either.

Sorry I don't have better news.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Apr 3, 2005)

punkmfr said:


> Now this is interesting. I had to pass this on. Nothing of this is confirmed but HELL was it a fascinating conversation with DTV today.
> 
> *Shocked Who Knows, Maybe? Would be great of any of this was to be true. *
> 
> ...


Who said this to you? If it was a tech rep then I agree with the other poster, worthless.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

What a shame. I had DirecTV for 25 years, but finally canceled.

If they began offering actual DirecTiVo receivers again, I'd resubscribe.


----------



## 1larryw (Jul 31, 2002)

Regardless of if there is new hardware in development or not, would you consider it to be cost effective vs any other solutions they offer? bad paint, I can seal with...but the beauty of tivo is (was) buy to own and no monthly dvr fees. I notice DTV considers all hw as leased and subject to $10/mo HD fee, $7/mo dvr fee and $5/mo tivo fee. that seems like it would be close to the same in fees as if I just got their crappy DVR from them.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Thom said:


> What a shame. I had DirecTV for 25 years, but finally canceled.
> 
> If they began offering actual DirecTiVo receivers again, I'd resubscribe.


I was a subscriber to DirecTv since the first week they started selling the self install 18" dish and receiver units. I finally canceled when AT&T bought them, as I knew from other AT&T U-verse customers what a nightmare it would be. The motivating straw was when they refused to honor my "lifetime DVR" even though it was specifically listed in their Terms of Service. 
Switching to a Tivo Bolt+ with mini's eliminated two extra room fees, HD fees, and gave me a discount on my internet. My only complaint is Xfinity reduces the resolution of all their channels to 720p. Most of the stuff I watch doesnt really matter tho, and sports are mostly 720p anyway. 
It is a shame DirecTv sold out to AT&T. It always had the best PQ, and the equipment, while doggy speed wise, always seemed to operate well. I still think my old Sony SD box was the best interface. Sad to see them go downhill so fast. Havent tried Dish yet, but so far, Tivo and Xfinity have been a winner here.
I even still have an owned HR24, and an owned H24, and two owned H25s just sitting in a closet, and the dish is still working outside.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Is DirecTV still offering the Tivo powered DVR? I haven't had one for years (since I went HD in 2006). I know they brought one back a few years ago, but since my house is whole homed and the DVRs "share" lists, and the Tivo doesn't work with that, i don't have one. But I do wonder if one is still available.

I agree about AT&T. They are terrible. I've been considering cable here (cord cutting doesn't work for me because of the limited options for local sports), but I'm scared that the Optimum DVRs are much worse than DirecTVs and the cash outlay to bring in Tivo plus all the minis I would need is prohibitive. That said, the rumors about being able to access Tivo via an app and only needing one DVR might make my decision for me.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

You can probably still get an HR22TiVo but I really wouldnt. The HR22 is a 10+year old design and from a hardware perspective was really the worst of the HR DVR family. All the TiVo is is TiVo software running on an HR22.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I believe that the THR22 is still available. We've had one for several years and it's fine if you're really enamored of the TiVo UI. Performance is good. Just don't expect any of the advanced features from either current TiVos or DirecTV's own DVRs. On-Demand does not work. You will pay a $5/mo TiVo fee on top of anything else.


----------

